# Changing pitch bend range in Kontakt?



## P.T. (Mar 14, 2010)

Where in Kontakt can I change the default pitchbend range of an instrument?

I've looked everywhere and I can't find anything.
I imagine there must be a way to do it.

Specifically, in this case I want to change the pitch bend range on the Upright Bass that came with Kontakt.


----------



## oldbrian (Mar 14, 2010)

Select the groups for editing on which you want the PW range to be modified (if all, then click Edit All Groups), then open up the Source modul's modulation panel and change the value of the PW's pitch modulation destination.


----------



## P.T. (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks.

I had been trying that and it wouldn't work.

I was missing the Edit all Groups part of it.

I have it working now.


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 14, 2010)

A tip: When you use a guitar what uses round robin groups, then you get interesting results ( more guitar realistic when pitchbending chords) when you set the pitch bend range a little bit different from group to group. (same with the LAG setting).


----------



## P.T. (Mar 14, 2010)

germancomponist @ Sun Mar 14 said:


> A tip: When you use a guitar what uses round robin groups, then you get interesting results ( more guitar realistic when pitchbending chords) when you set the pitch bend range a little bit different from group to group. (same with the LAG setting).



Yes.

When I use a vibrato bar on a guitar chord it sounds very different from using the pitch wheel.

I then noticed that on a real guitar each string change pitch a little differently.
That gives it that lush sound.

I also notice a problem with mod wheel vibrato.
Some instruments, like guitar, only go up in pitch when you do a finger vibrato, but lfo usually goes positive and negative and sounds unnatural.


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 14, 2010)

P.T. @ Sun Mar 14 said:


> ... I also notice a problem with mod wheel vibrato.
> Some instruments, like guitar, only go up in pitch when you do a finger vibrato, but lfo usually goes positive and negative and sounds unnatural.



I did many experiments with different vibrato types.

My result is: (Very interesting for solo strings, violin, viola, cello, basss...)

1. The "happy" vibrato: only alternates between zero and positive.

2. The "neutral" vibrato: alternates between positive and negative.

3. The "sadly" vibrato: alternates only between zero and negative.

*For this I use the pitch wheel.*

Cool, you reminded me on this. I did a demo about this and will post it here later. o/~


----------



## P.T. (Mar 14, 2010)

The only way to do the negative pitch bend on a guitar (except with a vibrato bar) is to upbend a lower note to the desired starting pitch before you pick (pluck) the note and then unbend and upbend to do the vibrato. Or to just do a downbend.

It takes some practice to do well.

I do both on guitar and also use the pitch wheel like you do on a keyboard.


----------

